# tileing a shower



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

getting ready to start putting up the new tile in my master shower and had a quick question/confirmation. better to start with the tile on the walls, correct. how do you guage the distance between the bottom edge of tile and shower pan for floor tile, or do you start with second row of wall tile, in this case same question, 

can you just screw in a ledger board or something to hold that first row of tile from slipping down the wall, what about the waterproofing, you would end up with holes in it.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

After doing the subfloor of the shower, would use a ledger board to set the second row of wall tile on. The height would be just less than a full tile (ie you'll have to trim the bottom wall tiles to fit). The screw holes on the ledger board can be filled with silicone caulk to waterproof.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Are you applying the tile directly to sheetrock or hardi board? Did you paint on a water proof membrane? 

When I installed the first row of tile I just placed a few spacers under each tile that go against the shower pan.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i put up hardi backer and then used the schluter kerdi membrane system with the pre formed shower pan stuff. very easy to work with. not as cheap as other options, but works well. i think i will do a ledger board for second row of tile and then hope i leave the right space for the first row, if not ill cut tiles i guess. thanks for the input


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

I found some pics of how I did my shower. Its holding up well, been almost a year.

Yep did It myself. Tile and Tavertine, with my small home depot tile saw. The shelves I made myself.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well done this looks awesome!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks. It took me 3 weeks jut to tile it myself working every day after work a few hours and one weekend.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

very nice. hope mine turns out that nice when finished. i got the floor tiles in last weekend and hope to do most of the walls this weekend.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tile looks great! Would have looked so much better w a tile floor imo


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> Tile looks great! Would have looked so much better w a tile floor imo


Yep your right, but installing that glass floor was much quicker. This was my first time and I wanted it leak proof. 
I went from a 32" x 32" shower to a 36" x 36". Kinda hard to shower in 32" shower, still cramped in 36" shower.

I wish I had went with a nice one piece door with no top rail. At 6'3" that rail comes to close to my head.


----------

